# OT: Where to Watch fireworks in Boulder???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Howdy all, I know LoDo has a fireworks show but does anyone know where there is a good place to watch fireworks in Boulder? I don't think the city of Boulder has its own show so is Flagstaff a good place to watch the Denver city fireworks show?? NCAR high enough?? Thanks all!! BTW, it is my understanding the Denver show starts at 2100 hrs. Thanks!!!


----------

